# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Наушники SVEN AP-B550MV – свет и музыка

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет на белорусском рынке новые Bluetooth-наушники со светодиодной подсветкой AP-B550MV. Стильная внешность, чувствительный микрофон, емкий аккумулятор, отсутствие лишних проводов – новинка от SVEN станет незаменимым аксессуаром для любителей музыки и общения.

Новые беспроводные наушники от SVEN дарят пользователям замечательное чувство свободы. Благодаря технологии Bluetooth они способны поддерживать устойчивую связь с источником звука на расстоянии до 10 метров. Без дополнительной подзарядки эти наушники способны работать до 18 часов! Модель имеет функции управления громкостью и переключения треков.


Новинка поддерживает и привычный проводной режим – если аккумулятор все-таки разрядится, наушники можно подключить к мобильному устройству традиционным способом. В проводном режиме будут доступны и музыка, и функции гарнитуры – на кабеле устройства есть чувствительный микрофон.
Крупные амбушюры наушников хорошо обхватывают ушную раковину и защищают от посторонних шумов. Модель удобно сидит на голове. При необходимости оголовье AP-B550MV можно легко настроить под себя. Амбушюры украшены светодиодной подсветкой – наушники выглядят стильно и привлекательно.


*Особенности:*
• Беспроводная передача сигнала по Bluetooth 4.1.
• Возможность управления переключением треков.
• Функция принятия вызова.
• Проводная/беспроводная передача аудиосигнала.
• Время работы от аккумулятора – до 18 часов.
• Радиус действия до 10 метров.

----------

